# Neue Fangquoten für die Ostsee - immer aktuell



## titi2 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ein Glück, ich hatte ja schon befürchtet das Angler beim Hering auch noch mit Restriktionen belegt werden. ( z.B. kein Fang zur Laichzeit  ).


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *.......*Auch Berufsfischer müssen Fangquote anpassen Beim Hering wurde diese auf 65 Prozent gesenkt und beim Dorsch auf 60 Prozent.
> 
> .......
> *
> ...



Eure Angaben sind widersprüchlich und nicht nachvollziehbar.

Die Quote wurde *auf* % Prozent gesenkt oder wurde die Quote *um* die gleiche % Angabe reduziert?

Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ob man etwas *auf* ein % Niveau senkt oder nur angibt, dass die bestehende Quote *um* einen Prozentsatz gesenkt wird.

Beide in der Bedeutung unterschiedliche Begrifflichkeiten durcheinanderwürfeln macht gar keinen Sinn und führt zu Irrungen und Wirrungen!

Was denn nun?

Nachtrag:
Nach anderweitigen Infos ist es so richtig: Die für Dorsch bestehende Quote 2019 wurde für 2020 in der westlichen Ostsee um 60 % reduziert. 

Also obige Meldung mit dem Sinn  lesen: "Quote wurde um reduziert" und nicht "auf reduziert"!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Eure Angaben sind widersprüchlich und nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Die Quote wurde *auf* % Prozent gesenkt oder wurde die Quote *um* die gleiche % Angabe reduziert?
> 
> ...



Ist geändert. Danke für den Hinweis!
Unsere derzeitigen Infos besagen, dass sich die Heringsquoten *um* 65 und die Dorschquoten *um* 60 Prozent senken! (diese Quoten betreffen aber nur die Berufsfischer!)
Ist momentan auch alles noch auf Zuruf, da es noch keine offizielle Pressemeldung gibt.
Aber wir schrieben ja:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Sobald es neue und offizielle Meldungen gibt, halten wir Euch natürlich hier auf dem Laufenden!!!


----------



## bobsel (15. Oktober 2019)

titi2 schrieb:


> Ein Glück, ich hatte ja schon befürchtet das Angler beim Hering auch noch mit Restriktionen belegt werden. ( z.B. kein Fang zur Laichzeit  ).


----------



## bobsel (15. Oktober 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ist geändert. Danke für den Hinweis!
> Unsere derzeitigen Infos besagen, dass sich die Heringsquoten *um* 65 und die Dorschquoten *um* 60 Prozent senken! (diese Quoten betreffen aber nur die Berufsfischer!)
> Ist momentan auch alles noch auf Zuruf, da es noch keine offizielle Pressemeldung gibt.
> Aber wir schrieben ja:


Man sollte in deer Schonzeit des Dorsches generell ein Fanglimit -0- festlegen.


----------



## Gummiadler (15. Oktober 2019)

Nur mal so am Rande ... wieso nicht die Regelung:

In der Zeit von Dezember-April Fanglimit 0

und

von Mai-November Fanglimit 5 Dorsche   

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach fair für Alle .


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Oktober 2019)

was für eine schonzeit, die gibt es nicht. 
du meinst sicherlich die laichzeit oder?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Oktober 2019)

Höchst bedauerliche Entscheidung für die Angler und Kutterkapitäne. Selbst Thünen vertrat die Auffassung, dass eine Reduzierung des BAG-Limits und eine Schonzeit für Angler nichts für die Dorschbestände bringt. Anders als bei der Berufsfischerei. Dort ist eine Schonzeit sinnvoll. Nur hätte sie auch den Januar einbeziehen müssen. Leider vertrat auch der DAFV diesen Schonzeit- Unsinn und schlug diese sogar selber vor. Mal wieder bar von Sachkenntnis.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande ... wieso nicht die Regelung:
> 
> In der Zeit von Dezember-April Fanglimit 0
> 
> ...


Weil es völliger Unsinn wäre und damit die Angelkutter alle aufgehört hätten. Wie soll den ein Kutterkapitän dann zwischen Dezember und April seinen Unterhalt erwirtschaften? Die Angler sind nicht das Problem des Dorsches in der Ostsee.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Oktober 2019)

aber was ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen haben, sind bilder von angelkuttern auf denen angler ihre laichdorschdamen in die höhe halten. 
ich fand dieses schon in den 90zigern befremdlich


----------



## Gummiadler (15. Oktober 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Weil es völliger Unsinn wäre und damit die Angelkutter alle aufgehört hätten. Wie soll den ein Kutterkapitän dann zwischen Dezember und April seinen Unterhalt erwirtschaften? Die Angler sind nicht das Problem des Dorsches in der Ostsee.




Aber wie wäre es, wenn die Kutter in der Zeit hauptsächlich auf Plattfisch und Hering fahren würden?
Wird doch eh schon von einigen Kuttern so gemacht. In Heiligenhafen fällt mir zum Beispiel die TANJA als gutes Beispiel ein.
Und Werfttermine oder mal nen dreiwöchiger Urlaub könnten in der Zeit wahrgenommen werden. 
Ich will hier keinen anstressen. War nur ne Idee mit der Schonzeit.


----------



## saza (15. Oktober 2019)

Mit Verlaub, wozu eine Schonzeit? Es geht doch überhaupt nicht um den Schutz des Dorsches. Es geht einzig und allein darum, dass die industrielle Fischerei  wirtschaftlich bleibt. Das, was den Anglern genommen wurde, habe die Fischer dazu bekommen. Selbst Thünen hätte an der 7 festgehalten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Oktober 2019)

Eben - eine Schonzeit während der Laichzeit (FÜR ALLE VERBINDLICH) wäre ein deutliches Zeichen der Aufrichtigkeit...


----------



## Deep Down (16. Oktober 2019)

Zumindestens hätte der industriellen Fischerei in der Laichzeit ne Schonzeit auferlegt werden müssen. 
Wenn sich die Dorsche auf den Laichplätzen einfinden und versammeln, führt das (leichte) Abschöpfen mit dem Netz sicherlich zu einer erheblichen Schädigung des ganzen Bestandes.
So ist eine ledigliche Reduzierung bei den Anglern auf 2 Stck und Forderung einer Schonzeit ausschliesslich für diese im Ergebnis reine Symbolpolitik. Dies führt nur zur Ertragssteigerung oder -erhaltung auf Seiten der Fischerei.


----------



## Gummiadler (16. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich sollte eine Schonzeit auch für ALLE gelten.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
die Beschränkungen für Angler haben absolut nichts mit dem Bestandsschutz des Dorsches zu tun. Durch die Einführung des Baglimits konnten die Berufsfischer deutlich mehr fangen, weil ihnen die dadurch geringeren Anglerfänge in aufgerundeter Zahl zu den Quoten addiert wurden. Der stärkste Dorschjahrgang (2016) der letzten Jahre entstand vor Einführung des Baglimits. Der Anteil der Angler an den Schwankungen des Dorschbestandes ist minimal und auch die Einführung einer Schonzeit hätte bestenfalls symbolischen Charakter. Wir angler sollten nicht noch weitere Einschränkungen fordern, sondern sollten uns für eine Abschaffung/Erhöhung des Baglimits einsetzen. Weiterhin steht es ohnehin jedem frei, ob er im Februar auf Dorsch angeln muss und ob ein gut gehakter 38er nicht doch zu glittschig ist.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. Oktober 2019)

Es war ja auch mal eine Schonzeit angedacht (vor 2Jahren), die dann kurzerhand wieder kassiert wurde, weil die Fischerei Ihre Lobbymuskeln hat spielen lassen. Sperrgebiete für die Netzfischerei wären während der Laichzeit auch sehr hilfreich - aber auch das ist meines Wissens vom Tisch.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der aktuell ganz gute Bestand sehr günstige Bedingungen in den nächsten Jahren vorfindet, damit der Aufwärtstrend beibehalten wird.


----------



## Piermade (16. Oktober 2019)

Hört doch bitte auf, weitere Reglementierungungen vorzuschlagen (Schonzeit). Ich bin auch froh, das es 5 statt 2 geworden sind. Das heißt aber nicht, das ich damit einverstanden bin, es beklatsche und somit signalisiere das die Entscheidung richtig war.


----------



## Meefo 46 (16. Oktober 2019)

Moin ich meine dies schon mal gelesen zu haben weiß aber nicht mehr wo also noch mal ausgegraben .

https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf

Laichzeit,zusammen gefasst.

Westliche Ostsee:Februar bis ende Mai.

Östliche Ostsee:April bis Ende August.

Und hier jetzt Februar bis März nur 2 Dorsche welchen nutzen hat das für den Bestand ,ich sehe da keinen nur Beruhigung des eigenen schlechten Gewissens .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Oktober 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin ich meine dies schon mal gelesen zu haben weiß aber nicht mehr wo also noch mal ausgegraben .
> 
> https://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf
> 
> ...


Moin, haben wir hier schon mehrfach lesen können.

In der westlichen Ostsee ist die Nachkommenschaft, die früh im Jahr  gezeugt wird findet bessere Voraussetzungen  vor und stammt in der Regel von größeren Elterntieren. Die später im Jahr gezeugten eher von Erstlaichern und haben viel mehr Fressfeinde und mit wärmeren Wasser zudem schlechtere Voraussetzungen um abzuwachsen. 

Es macht also durchaus Sinn,  die Fische im Frühjahr bevorzugt zu behandeln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Oktober 2019)

Piermade schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf, weitere Reglementierungungen vorzuschlagen (Schonzeit). Ich bin auch froh, das es 5 statt 2 geworden sind. Das heißt aber nicht, das ich damit einverstanden bin, es beklatsche und somit signalisiere das die Entscheidung richtig war.



Die Vorschläge kommen ja nicht im Sinne von Selbstkasteiung, sondern um dem Ganzen einen tatsächlichen (nicht lobbyistischen /wirtschaftlichen) Sinn zu geben.


----------

